# part time HD sports channels



## RFHog (Oct 13, 2011)

When is Dish Network going to convert the RSN's to full time HD status? I watch ROOT Sports Pittsburgh and I'm getting tired of watching alot of their programming in SD, especially pre and post game broadcasts around the actual HD broadcast. Not only does the SD look bad, but you must change the channel to continue the broadcast. 

I know DirecTV and now Comcast carry ROOT Sports in HD 24/7.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Hasn't been a high enough priority for DISH to make it happen. It also stinks when you pay a decent buck to buy Center Ice and then for 2 nights in a row this week they offer no games in HD, only crappy SD feeds.

So much for a "premium" package. I would have been better off spending the $169 for the online streaming package instead of giving it to DISH. At least then I'd get the HD feeds all the time.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Old news, best advice is to switch providers, get one of the providers that you know carry it. Dish is going in another direction and sports is not in that direction.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tampa8 said:


> Old news, best advice is to switch providers, get one of the providers that you know carry it. Dish is going in another direction and sports is not in that direction.


It's the OP's 1st post, as they just joined DBSTalk. How are they supposed to know it's old news & Dish is moving in another direction? Hasn't Dish said they planned on adding full time HD RSNs?


----------



## RFHog (Oct 13, 2011)

Honestly, I've been a Dish subscriber for years and a reader of this board almost as long. This is just the first time I ever bothered to register and post anything. In any event, sounds like any complaints I would make to them would fall on deaf ears. That's unfortunate because otherwise I am a happy customer!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish has improved things a bit... with more temporary feeds, so they can handle more simultaneous games in HD... but they aren't there yet.

I personally would settle for part-time IF they had enough feeds to carry all the overlapping games... since I honestly don't care for any non-game content on the RSNs.

BUT... in a perfect world, having full-time feeds would be nice... but I couldn't put them above a lot of other HD channels (or potential HD channels) as long as bandwidth is still an issue.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Hasn't Dish said they planned on adding full time HD RSNs?


No, not that I have ever seen from them. Many have _speculated_ they will, each time they make room on the satellites but that is about it. Even at that, making room on the satellites only gets you so far, they have only so much bandwidth to play with, and for better or worse Sports is not a priority. Seems to me Dish has made the correct decision with the recent Blockbuster additions, and new packages, increasing international channels, adding movies channels, etc... It differentiates them from Direct and certainly from Cable. I do think they could placate most if they would just get the actual games in HD (And at the time they start) rather than RSN's in 24 HD.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

LOL they have added even more HDALT channels 474, 475 and 476 and you still see games that show "JIP"


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Before I worry about RSNs I'd like ESPNU in HD. Time to get things settled with Disney and get back the HD channels we lost.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Dish has improved things a bit... with more temporary feeds, so they can handle more simultaneous games in HD... but they aren't there yet.
> 
> I personally would settle for part-time IF they had enough feeds to carry all the overlapping games... since I honestly don't care for any non-game content on the RSNs.
> 
> BUT... in a perfect world, having full-time feeds would be nice... but I couldn't put them above a lot of other HD channels (or potential HD channels) as long as bandwidth is still an issue.


Agreed Stewart, I could care less if the RSN's are in SD other than for live events. It's just irritating to pay for Center Ice and watch SD games sometimes. Everything else I pay DISH for I get in HD if the channel is broadcast as such.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

With the pending NBA lockout, it will free up space to hopefully every NHL game in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

crockett_18 said:


> With the pending NBA lockout, it will free up space to hopefully every NHL game in HD.


I wouldn't call it "pending" anymore 

Already canceled the first 2 weeks of the season... and nobody involved seems optimistic of a start by Christmas anymore.


----------

